# Clearing screen after boot and logout



## M4dRefluX (Feb 23, 2009)

How could I have the screen cleared after all the boot scripts are done like most Linux distributions, and just have the login prompt on the screen, and on logout too. Also, would all those random messages like SSH logins show up on the screen?


----------



## ale (Feb 23, 2009)

FWIK clearing the screen on logout depends on the shell used.
For example, using csh, you can `# echo clear >> /etc/csh_logout` (~/.logout for single user). For bash you can do the same but the file is ~/.bash_logout ...

For the messages on the console, you may want to edit /etc/syslog.conf after reading syslog.conf(5).


----------

